# ****Hola!!!****



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 9, 2008)

i'm Yasmine lol! and I'm MAC obsessed so i'm sure i will feel at home here haha. i'm looking forward to sharing FOTD's soon too.i'm sort of shy so i'm gonna have to warm up to that step lol.

theres way too much to be learned from u all. i love it. i wish i found this site way back when i was 13 and 1st started wearing makeup! 

anyways im happy to meet all of u and can't wait to share my skillz. summertime is my fav time to play with makeup so i'm excited!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome! ^__^ Oh don't worry you don't have to be shy, everyone in here is so nice i'm sure you'll feel at home here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to seeing those FOTDs


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Jun 9, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

thanxx u all! i feel at home already lol


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 16, 2008)

welcome and can't wait to see one of your fotds!


----------



## n_c (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ellienellie (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 19, 2008)

Looking forward to all of your beautiful looks. So glad to have you here !


----------

